# Getting Littermates



## HeatherT (Apr 27, 2007)

We're looking forward to getting our first puppy - a Havanese! We are considering getting two males from the same litter. My husband and I both work. Our schedules are different enough that theres generally about 4-6 hours per day when nobody is home. We were thinking the two might keep each other company while we're away. We'd appreciate any input on whether getting two puppies at the same time is a good idea or not. Thanks!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Heather, 

I have only had one at a time. But I think there are a few people on the forum that have siblings. Hopefully they will have some advice for you. What advice has the breeder given you?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My experience with other breeds is that you have a harder time trianing two puppies at a time, although they do keep each other company and if loose get into twice the trouble.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you can deal with all the double poop and pee during potty training, go for it. We waited to get our 2nd Hav, but knowing what I do now, I wouldn't hesitate to get 2 from the same litter. Good luck!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I've been told that it is harder for you to claim the status as "alpha" when there are two littermates--- and that it harder to establish relationships with each one individually.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would say it may be great but my fear would be training too. Especially housebreaking. Keeping up with one puppy is hard enough! Let alone two!!!

I have been told about the relationship issue too. That dogs that are raised together from a young age tend to form stronger bonds with each other. I think even when you have more than one, you have to seperate them and spend time seperately. I try to do that all the time.

Good luck and keep us posted!
Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My three are all siblings, but from different Litters. I love the idea that they are related, but they are years apart form each other. My girlfriend has a puppy, Clark who is Logans brother from the same litter. They get along fine, came home together (on my arms) but play with each other as if they were any other dog, not a relation. Not sure how they would be in the same household. The only think I can say on the subject is that it must be VERY hard with 2 babies at the same time. Like twins!! But if you are up to it, I say GO FOR IT - as there is nothing better than - MHS - Multiple Havanese Syndrome Let us know what you decide to do!
Laurie


----------



## HeatherT (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for your input! Getting two was initially my idea and my hubby wasn't sure and now we've completely switched positions - he wants two and I'm concerned we'll be in over our heads. We'll definitely take all your advice into consideration. Maybe one now and another a short time later.

I love this forum! Everyone is so helpful and welcoming, even to us newbies. Thanks!

Heather


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I have heard that it is difficult with two from the same litter too. I think I read some where that some breeders won't give you two from the same litter. Maybe you need to post your question in the breeder section. I think Tom and the others could give you an idea. Good luck.


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't think littermates are a good idea. They will only pay attention to each other and not care about what you want. Case in point- we have littermates in our puppy obedience class. The teacher can hardly conduct the class because these two are constantly yapping for each other. I don't think breeders recommend littermates going to the same family.

aak


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend two at the same time to anyone other than an experienced trainer. With any litter when we get down to the last puppy who hasn't left yet I can have it pottying on command in short order. Until the next to last leaves it disrupts the attention of either one.

We kept Posh and Belle from the same litter and as many as we have trained it was still a slower process. One always learns faster than the other and the distraction and attraction to each other takes attention away from the trainer.

A few months difference is a plenty though as we have a lot of owners who have two or more of our puppies and the second one is always easier for them. One family did get two from the same litter but they were very experienced dog people.


----------



## HeatherT (Apr 27, 2007)

Well I think that settles it! We are anything but experienced trainers and we want to do everything we can to make this a good experience for our dog and our family. We will definitely be bringing just one dog home to start with.

I'm so grateful that you were all here to ask. Thanks for your advice!

Heather


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heather - sounds like you guys made a good decision & really thought it thru! Let us know when the new baby is coming - and how abou pics!!!???
Laurie


----------



## HeatherT (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks! We can't wait to get our puppy, and we'll definitely post pictures once we bring him home. In the meantime, I'll keep reading all I can here in this forum - in fact, I can't seem to pull myself away. I'm really enjoying reading all the various threads and seeing the photos. 

Heather


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It's very addicting isnt it?? I already have 3 Havs & I still continue to learn new things every day!! 
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, I look forward to hearing about your adventures with your new puppy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Heather! Of course we are helpful to newbies - we were ALL newbies at one point too!   

Wise decision, I think. You will be able to focus one on one with your new baby and enjoy the experience so much more. Good luck!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Getting littermates*

The next best thing to getting littermates----having your friend also get a puppy from the same litter.
My friend and I ended up with 2 brothers.......they see each other often but live at different homes. They have a great time playing together and we get have the advantage of having 2


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the same "best scenario" too! My girlfriend who lives only 3 miles from me, has 3 havs. Two of them are related to my three, and one of them is Logan's littermate. They play all the time and get along great. The best part is, I only have to potty train one of them!!
Laurie


----------

